# BOY PICS!! (No pics of the girls, yet)



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

These are rather old pictures I have on my rat's myspace page. (Yes, they have a myspace)

Anyway, here's some pics <3







That's Cody, playing in his stocking (actually, it's my stocking, but we won't tell him)







Jack and his "Don't hate me 'cause I'm squishy" pose =)







A really old picture of Zeke, he was kinda an ugly baby, but he's much prettier now.







Roan, our newest boy. He's been with us about a month now. 







Jack and Roan sleeping in the hammock. Jack took our move kinda hard and it stressed him out, and Roan was right by his side the whole time :lol: AWWW!







The boy's first time outside!!







Jack didn't go outside because he needed some time alone (it was right after we moved) but Roan, Zeke and Cody loved it!







Roan found something good to eat =)







My all-time favorite picture of Cody! <3
Yup, those are my boys. The girls pics will have to wait a little bit, since my camera isn't working. =/







Jack and Cody have been inseparable since they were about a month old each.







Cody's my first, and easily my favorite =)







Cody's favorite spot







Sleepy time!
Toodles! Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

all very sweet boys. they look so happy! 

the picture with them outside in the playpen, where did you get the penÃ‰ i`ve wanted one myself so i could take out a few of my girls to play at the same time but the one`s i`ve found either had bar spacing that was too large or that they could easily hop over. do you have any problems with the boys trying to jump outÃ‰ 

Note: i really hate vista... the Ã‰ is again, actually a question mark. if anyone knows how i can make vista stop screwing up my keys or fix it when it does please let me know


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

I got that playpen at Pet Supplies Plus for, like, $15. They do tend to jump out, though, especially Jack, who jumps out of everything, even the bathtub.
It's not very big, either. My roommate and I tossed all 8 of our boys in there and it was like a massive rat swarm. Three of them managed to climb out at once before we decided it was time for something bigger and taller. We took some wood planks from the side of our house (we live in a trailer, and the previous owners renovated it, so there were basically thin pieces of wall left over by the shed) and made a little playpen for them. It's proved to be a much better choice, since now we can actually turn our backs on them for a second without one of them going missing. 
I woulnd't reccomend it. Instead, I would reccomend you go to PetCo and bought a larger playpen, like one for ferrets, and line the interior with some thin sheet metal or something around the bottom so they can't climb up the sides. The bigger ones can get to be around $60 and higher, but they're probably worth it. Or you can just get some 2-by-4's and make one yourself!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea mine jump out of the play pens too, petsmart sells them, but for much more I think.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Zeke is is so cute!!! HAHAHA I love those big ears


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> the picture with them outside in the playpen, where did you get the penÃ‰ i`ve wanted one myself so i could take out a few of my girls to play at the same time but the one`s i`ve found either had bar spacing that was too large or that they could easily hop over. do you have any problems with the boys trying to jump outÃ‰


I got the same pen from Petsmart... I actually bought two and hooked them together to make a bigger area. I've found the height really isn't good for rats - even our pink eyed virtually blind rat can/will jump over when she wants. I'm determined to find another use for it, though!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

SO cute! There was a playpen like that at Value Village yesterday, and I regret not getting it. I couldn't take them outside anyhow though, can't risk the apartment staff seeing them...


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hahaha, Chivahn, I have a Lola and Jack too! Must be common names =)


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I came up with a cheap idea for a playpen recently, when trying to figure out what to do with some old paintings on masonite.

Masonite is really cheap - $4 for a huge piece, and Home Depot will cut it for you. I like to get them cut into quarters, which is a really nice size for a single playpen panel. Two pieces of masonite, cut into quarters, would provide enough pieces for a very large playpen. Add hinges to the panels, and voila! cheap playpen! If you buy your hinges cheaply, you could make the playpen for under $15. Also, if you're careful about how you attach the hinges, you could make the whole thing fold flat.

Masonite is really awesome because it's a particle board that's slippery on one side and smooth on the other. The slippery side would be great for the inside of a playpen, because there's no way they could climb it.


----------

